# OLD SCHOOL COFFIN PLEATS & BISCUIT TUCKS !



## amistad (Jul 18, 2007)

STARTING THE WOOD WORK ON MY PROJECT , AN ARCHED LOVE SEAT FOR MY TROKITA . COULD USE SOME ADVISE ON WHAT TYPE OF MATERIAL WORKS BEST FOR COFFIN PLEATS & THE BUISCIT TUCK . VELOUR OR VELVET OR ? AND ALSO WHAT FOAM IS BEST ALSO . GRACIAS !


----------



## doggy (Jul 29, 2005)

i heard velour. where are u located at?


----------



## burnslo (Mar 4, 2002)

I would like to find out more too!
TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DemLowridaz (Jun 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by amistad_@Jan 16 2010, 02:45 PM~16310548
> *STARTING THE WOOD WORK ON MY PROJECT , AN ARCHED LOVE SEAT FOR MY TROKITA . COULD USE SOME ADVISE ON WHAT TYPE OF MATERIAL WORKS BEST FOR COFFIN PLEATS & THE BUISCIT TUCK . VELOUR OR VELVET OR ? AND ALSO WHAT FOAM IS BEST ALSO . GRACIAS !
> *


use ultra suede, I really liked my results with it ez to work with just give yourself a lil more on each end being wraped cuz it dont really stretch. take your time I kno sometimes it feels like it wont ever finish but in the end you want it to look like nuthin needs fixing everythin is perfect


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

POST PICTURES!
there is no loveseat build on this website and i think that shit needs to make a comeback.
im contemplating putting one in the glasshouse this summer


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

give me till next tuesday and ill post one, im doing an el camino bed this weekend and ill post pics and step by steps  he wants a love seat along the back so itll be exactly what you need help with


----------



## Max Upholstery (Jan 30, 2008)




----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

I KNOW WHERE IM GOING FOR MY BISCUTS!! JUST WAITN ON THAT TAX MONEY!


> _Originally posted by Max Upholstery_@Feb 3 2010, 08:18 AM~16498056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the only thing thats stopping me is how to secure the loveseat, ive been told to just screw the frame to the car, but im not too sure about that


----------



## dantheman (Nov 19, 2007)

about the loveseat build,yes you can screw into the body just be careful you don't screw into any electrical ,or any gas lines,fuel tank ,etc...on your bends it's better to use 1/4 inch wood so ,it will bend easier.cut your bend pieces,and soak 'em in water about 15 min give or take, to prevent them from breaking ..use a dense foam ,the softer the faster it will wear in and you will be sittin on wood .the dense foam is also better for hand tucking ..keeps it's shape better.crush velvet is good,velour is better ,because it wont fade as quickly as crush..well, hope this info helps ...


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

If you have access to a decent table saw it is easier to take a 1/2" piece of wood and kerf it (a series of cuts that go about three quarters of the way through the wood, but not all the way) where you want the wood to bed, and then just bend it. Doing it this way will prevent any future issues from soaking the wood in water first. Just a helpful little hint! :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Fuck all that bending shit, I use panel board :|


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2010, 11:29 AM~16699954
> *Fuck all that bending shit, I use panel board :|
> *


That works well too. And very quick.


----------



## JuicyJ (Jan 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Feb 23 2010, 12:31 PM~16699457
> *If you have access to a decent table saw it is easier to take a 1/2" piece of wood and kerf it (a series of cuts that go about three quarters of the way through the wood, but not all the way) where you want the wood to bed, and then just bend it. Doing it this way will prevent any future issues from soaking the wood in water first. Just a helpful little hint!  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:








thats how i construct my seats, then i use a panel board inlay!! Bitches are heavy duty!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 23 2010, 11:29 AM~16699954
> *Fuck all that bending shit, I use panel board :|
> *


I tried that that, it worked out pretty good. But no where near as good as your work. :thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

]


----------



## six-4lover (Jan 13, 2007)

I just started doin this whole upholstery thing and my question is whats the best material to use and also how do i lay it out for the bisquit tuck is it like doing pleats whats different just wondering would love to do this shit on my monte


----------

